# اغبي 11 اختراعات عربية ... عجائب العرب



## mary naeem (25 مايو 2013)

*اغبي 11 اختراعات عربية ... عجائب العرب

*​
*




*

*لقد عرف العرب بطرافتهم وخفة دمهم ولكن مالم نكتشفه حتي الان اختراعاتهم الرائعة جدا ....
فانتبهو ايه اليابانيون والصينيون فالعرب قادمون .... لنشاهد بعض اختراعاتنا العربية 
*​
*


(لم نقصد في هذا الموضوع التقليل من شئن اي جنس او كيان عرقي معين وانما فقط بدافع الترفيه)​
1 اختراع عربي سعودي مضحك جدا (فانتبهو اليه اليابانيون فالسعوديون قادمون)









2 اختراع عربي مغربي رائع جدا ومدهش ومتطور بعض الشئ (انتبهو ايه الامريكيون فالمغربيون قادمون) 









3 وها هم اليمنيون يثبتون وجودهم بهذا الشئ الذي يمكن تسميته بــ "سيارة حمار" (انتبهو ايه الالمان فاليمنيون قادمون) 









4 انظرو من اتي انهم السودانيون يثبتون وجودهم باختراعهم الذي ادهش اليابان "جوال بكميرا" (انتبهو ايه الكوريون فالسودانيون قادمون)









5 الله الله الله علي العراقيين واختراعاتهم الاذهلت الدنيا "جمل بازوكا اكس 12 المعدل" (انتبهو ايه الاسرائليون فاعراقيين قدمون) 









6 وااااو احسنتم ايه السوريين (انتبهو ايه الكندييون فالسوريون قادمون) 









7 برافو ايه الجزائرييون "اختراع مرشة جزائرية " (انتبهو ايه الهنود فالجزائريون قادمون) 









8 وافسحو الطريق للمصريين ملوك الدماغ البلدي والشيشة المصرية (انتبهو ايه الفرنسيون فالمصريون قادمون) 









9 وها هم الليبيون باختراعاتهم التي ادهشت الجيش النمساوي (انتبهو ايه النمساوييون فالليبيون قادمون) 









10 اختراع فلسطيني مدهش "لابتوب تجميع فلسطيني" زاكرة 5250 قيقا رامات 4 قيقا (ابتعدو ايه اليابانيون فنحن العرب هنا) 









11 وها قد حان دور الكويتيين في اختراع "مسجل مائي" لقد احسنتم ايه الخليجيون (انتبهو ايه الكوريين فالخليج هنا) 






​
*
*



*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

وابقى سلملى على الموبايل ابو كاميرا هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مايو 2013)

لم يقدم العرب للبشرية اى اخترعات
بل قدموا التخلف والجهل والقتل والدمار


----------



## V mary (25 مايو 2013)

*فعلا التطور المذهل المبهر والتقدم العلمي​*


----------



## mary naeem (25 مايو 2013)

شكرا يا قمر على المرور الجميل


----------



## fredyyy (25 مايو 2013)

*



*​

*سيارة نص ملاكي *​ 
*بقوة واحد حصان قصدي واحد حمار *​ 
*الراجل إليِّ على يمينه بيدوس بنزين ... وهو بيدوس برسيم *​ 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​ 
.​​​


----------



## Veronicaa (25 مايو 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *7 **برافو ايه الجزائرييون "اختراع مرشة جزائرية " (انتبهو ايه الهنود فالجزائريون قادمون) *
> 
> 
> *
> ...



هههه هذه الفكرة اعجبتني كثيرا
افكر في تجربتها:99:


----------



## mary naeem (25 مايو 2013)

شكرا يا قمر على المرور الجميل


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مايو 2013)

ههههه

الحاجه ام الاختراع

البطلون عراقي بس المكيف ايراني​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
يااااااااااه !!!! 
فعلا العرب قادمون ههههههههه
​


----------



## mary naeem (26 مايو 2013)

شكرا يا قمر على المرور الجميل


----------



## ابن المسيـح (26 مايو 2013)

صور اكثر من رائعة و غريبة


شكرا للموضوع


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (26 مايو 2013)

*
8 وافسحو الطريق للمصريين ملوك الدماغ البلدي والشيشة المصرية (انتبهو ايه الفرنسيون فالمصريون قادمون) 











ههههههههههههههههههه
تحيا مصر 
صاحبة المزاج العالي ^_^

ميرسي ماري ع الموضوع الجميل دا
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2013)

فكره بردوا--


----------



## mary naeem (26 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا  على المرور الجميل


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا*
*بجد اول اشوف كده*
*ربنا يبارك فيكم*​


----------



## mary naeem (3 يونيو 2013)

شكرا يا قمر على المرور الجميل


----------

